# All time Favorite



## jd17327

Piano has to be my all time favorite Instrument favorite piece is Beethoven Moonlight Symphony.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

You mean Moonlight Sonata. Are you new to classical music? I could recommend some magnificent piano works to you....


----------



## maestro57

If this isn't a spam post, then I'd say good choice on the Beethoven! My favourite is his Appassionata.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

My favourite is the Waldstein


----------



## Guest

The choral for me.....................


----------



## schuberkovich

I quite like the hammerklavier quartet


----------



## worov

My favorite changes everyday. Today it's this Mendelssohn piece :


----------



## Pantheon

I'm into In a Landscape by John Cage these days...


----------



## maestro57

I guess the OP lost interest in the Moonlight Symphony already?


----------



## Guest

No cents of you ma............


----------



## PetrB

maestro57 said:


> I guess the OP lost interest in the Moonlight Symphony already?


O.K. but imagine the shock and awe when the other two movements are discovered....


----------



## treeza

Rachmaninoff first sonata


----------



## tomhh

Beethoven. I like it.


----------



## SixFootScowl

All time favorite musical work is impossible for me, but I will say that Beethoven's nine symphonies are at the top of my list. That and Handel's Messiah. But there are many others very close to the top: Beethoven's Missa Solemnis, Fidelio, Choral Fantasy, Egmont, ....

My all time favorite composer is definitely Beethoven!

My all time favorite single musical instrument is maybe piano, maybe violin.


----------



## csolomonholmes

For the past month it's been György Cziffra's "Fantaisie roumaine, improvisation sur deux airs folkloriques dans le style tzigane". I wish he recorded more of his own material. From what I've heard and read, he was a master at improvisation.


----------

